# Texas Heatwave Austin, Tx July 26-27



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Who is all planning on going to this show?

Me and the boys are going to be there...


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

The entire Aggieland Orca contingent is coming......can you say fireball!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be there, we will have a booth, feel free to stop by and say hi. We will have some Reference amps there you can fondle Chad


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Down'er than 4 flats!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I have another project starting in Kansas about then but if I'm home I'll be there.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I will be there, we will have a booth, feel free to stop by and say hi. We will have some Reference amps there you can fondle Chad


MmMMmMMMMm Imma take your word for it... 

The car in your booth looks STELLAR to say the least!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Not planning to compete but will come to listen to some cars. It will be miserably hot.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing that car!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing that car!


Be patient... You will... YOU WILL...


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Gonna try to make it. Even though I know I'll regret it like I always do.


----------



## hesterized (Mar 25, 2013)

Count me in, hard to pass up when the show is in your backyard


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

hesterized said:


> Count me in, hard to pass up when the show is in your backyard


Welcome aboard Steve!!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

They should rename this show Heatstroke.......


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

Will definitely be there.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

This show is going to be AWESOME! And yes... it will be STUPID HOT but I am still looking forward to it


----------



## thr_wedge (Jun 4, 2014)

Is this show at all kid friendly? Based on the website I'd say no, but I'd be going near opening to just check out the cars for a couple hours.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

thr_wedge said:


> Is this show at all kid friendly? Based on the website I'd say no, but I'd be going near opening to just check out the cars for a couple hours.


Yes, this is kid friendly... Music is loud in some areas but not horrible. All-in-all I would not have an issue with taking any kids there.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I know it will be stupid hot but I'll be up there at least one day.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> They should rename this show Heatstroke.......


LOL! Absolutely correct.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

thr_wedge said:


> Is this show at all kid friendly? Based on the website I'd say no, but I'd be going near opening to just check out the cars for a couple hours.


Yes, you will see many families that come out to the show. Its a custom car show first and foremost so there will be some very cool looking cars to look at so depending on how old your kids are, they should enjoy it. The audio competition is just one part of the show.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bump it up


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

I already reserved my hotel room


----------



## thr_wedge (Jun 4, 2014)

snaimpally said:


> Yes, you will see many families that come out to the show. Its a custom car show first and foremost so there will be some very cool looking cars to look at so depending on how old your kids are, they should enjoy it. The audio competition is just one part of the show.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

My next 2 weeks are booked solid out of the country. Next week in Columbia then the following week in Canada. I'll be back the Friday that the show starts. I can't find anything on their website...I can leave super early Saturday morning from Houston and be there whenever I need to if late entries for the audio portion are allowed. Does anyone know if they'll let me in that late?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

They probably will.. I dont plan on getting there till noon or so on Saturday.

Gonna get some of the hottest BBQ joints in the country!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Gonna get some of the hottest BBQ joints in the country!


I am looking forward to the food


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i61umg9tqgysuo0/AABDlgkdm16r9WTBPGvl5I9Ka

My crappy pictures from the weekend


----------



## itr sol (Aug 6, 2014)

SouthSyde said:


> They probably will.. I dont plan on getting there till noon or so on Saturday.
> 
> Gonna get some of the hottest BBQ joints in the country!


Pm sent


----------

